

Tons of iPhones deactivated, is this a sneaky way to force us buy an iPhone 5? - juanpdelat
https://discussions.apple.com/message/19636561#19636561

======
QuantumGood
It is flamebait, but the emphasis is not totally off, since Apple store
employees are reported as spending hours trying to fix the problem without
success, then telling users they have to pay for another phone to fix the
problem.

Problems that (1) cause companies to charge more usually don't receive the
same get-it-fixed priority as (2) problems that cause companies to lose money.
This is an example of (1).

With these kinds of problems, it could be said to be laziness or carelessness
causing a company to make money at the expense of users. But when a company is
aware of this kind of problem and doesn't sufficiently prioritize getting it
fixed, or in this case where Apple is trying to force users to pay for a new
phone, _eventually_ it _is_ a sneaky way to force money out of customers.

------
potatolicious
Flagged for flamebait title. The actual title of the thread is "Can't activate
iOS 6 on my iPhone 3GS". Please refrain from blatant editorialization in
submissions.

And to address your title directly:

No, no it fucking isn't.

~~~
drharris
Also flagged. Getting sick of the drama created by these anti-apple people.
Maybe try to pick a more important cause?

~~~
juanpdelat
I don't understand why you get mad at me, clearly you are not the one without
your phone/contacts/emails not working. Just to make it clear, I really like
Apple, is just that I expect them to keep doing well what they used to do
well. The tech support is not giving any help and people is not being able to
use their phones (in my case, a work tool and also the only way to keep
connected while on the go) for a week with no answer whatsoever about this
issue.

~~~
potatolicious
Hacker News is not your personal tech support forum, nor is it your personal
place to vent about your technical frustrations.

It is a community expectation that all submissions should respect their
original titles (whether that is a blog post, an article, or something else).
This keeps the front page useful instead of just a listing of opinions. You
are _more_ than welcome to editorialize and add your own take on things in the
comments.

Worse yet, yours isn't just some editorialization or sarcastic comment, you're
concocting a whole conspiracy theory without any basis whatsoever.

------
Zev
_..is this a sneaky way to force us buy an iPhone 5?_

No, it isn't.

Drama sucks, could you try to not stir any up for no reason?

------
chrisdroukas
No, the iOS6 beta (3 and 4) expired on September 30 at 8PM EST.

Massively inconvenient, but not a 'sneaky way to force us to buy an iPhone 5'.

~~~
juanpdelat
But why no help or advice from Tech Support and also not able to restore or do
anything using iTunes.

~~~
chrisdroukas
Sure, the dialog iOS provides is not particularly friendly. To fix this issue:

    
    
       Download iOS 6 GM from developer.apple.com/ios
       Restart your device is DFU mode
       Option click 'Restore' and select the iOS 6 GM .ipa from its download location
       Restore.

